# I have found it, the ultimate vegan cheese



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

For lack of a better place to post it......

Field Roast is an awesome brand, if you have not tried it out, you really should, they now make cheese. I tried the Tomato with Cayenne tonight and it was great. It actually tasted kinda like dairy cheese. 
Chao Slices - Field Roast

Highly recommended


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I've been looking for good non-dairy cheese for a while now. I really miss the taste, but can't afford to eat it (milk allergy).


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Please let this is real life. Daiya and most other vegan cheeses are sickening to me.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Vegan Cheese. 

Yes, I just typed that. 

I have no idea what I'm doing here.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

tangerinedreams said:


> Please let this is real life. Daiya and most other vegan cheeses are sickening to me.


The tomato is great, meltabilty is decent, had some at breakfast the other day, you must try this


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Never seen this in Australia, unfortunately, but maybe I'll have another look at the special store!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I always make my own by blending cashew nuts in water with nutritional yeast, sometimes miso, smoked paprika, lemon juice, and other oddities. It makes an _awesome _macaroni and cheese sauce, but not so good for the stringy melty dairy cheese for pizza or something. :kitteh:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Daiya is the best. I can melt it on veggie dogs and put on ketchup/mustard and it's one of the most delicious things to eat if you are craving that kind of food. I don't recommend it unmelted though, the trick with Daiya is in the melting of it in things like casseroles or on veggie dogs/veggie burgers. I am not even sure I would attempt a grilled cheese with it though, because I don't think it manages plain "cheese pizza" very well, it definitely shines when melted and combined with other ingredients.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tangerinedreams said:


> Please let this is real life. Daiya and most other vegan cheeses are sickening to me.



Even MELTED? I can understand not wanting a hunk of cold pea protein on your cracker or sandwich, but even omnivores tend to like Daiya melted in things, I know a couple who catered a weekend yoga retreat, they used Daiya and no one complained, people were surprised because the food was entirely vegan.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Thalassa said:


> Even MELTED? I can understand not wanting a hunk of cold pea protein on your cracker or sandwich, but even omnivores tend to like Daiya melted in things, I know a couple who catered a weekend yoga retreat, they used Daiya and no one complained, people were surprised because the food was entirely vegan.


Even melted Daiya cheese is revolting to me, yes. I actually think that's the only way I've had it - melted on pizza. It has such a... strange and unsatisfying taste for me. I can't even do it. 

But I'm not trying to knock it, I know a lot of people who also like it and use it for everything, too. As for me, the search continues.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tangerinedreams said:


> Even melted Daiya cheese is revolting to me, yes. I actually think that's the only way I've had it - melted on pizza. It has such a... strange and unsatisfying taste for me. I can't even do it.
> 
> But I'm not trying to knock it, I know a lot of people who also like it and use it for everything, too. As for me, the search continues.



Hmm well my experience is that it's good as an ingredient, like I mentioned in my other post, melted on veg dogs or in a casserole (like eggplant parmigiano or something) ...but I actually agree with you about the pizza. I have a feeling it only works on pizza if the pizza has other toppings, because I tried it as plain cheese pizza, and it was like eating cheap frozen pizza, it would actually have been better to do just sauce and veggies.

In fact the trick is likely to find a pizza restaurant that has a great vegan crust/sauce and skip the cheese entirely.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Thalassa said:


> Hmm well my experience is that it's good as an ingredient, like I mentioned in my other post, melted on veg dogs or in a casserole (like eggplant parmigiano or something) ...but I actually agree with you about the pizza. I have a feeling it only works on pizza if the pizza has other toppings, because I tried it as plain cheese pizza, and it was like eating cheap frozen pizza, it would actually have been better to do just sauce and veggies.
> 
> In fact the trick is likely to find a pizza restaurant that has a great vegan crust/sauce and skip the cheese entirely.


Loaded veggie pizzas are the way to go, but the time I opted to try the daiya cheese instead of no cheese - yeah, it just didn't go over well.

Just a matter of personal taste preferences, I think. I'm not usually picky, but certain foods just don't do it for me at all. I despise olives with a passion, for example.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tangerinedreams said:


> Loaded veggie pizzas are the way to go, but the time I opted to try the daiya cheese instead of no cheese - yeah, it just didn't go over well.
> 
> Just a matter of personal taste preferences, I think. I'm not usually picky, but certain foods just don't do it for me at all. I despise olives with a passion, for example.


Haha...i love olives. One of my favorite pizza places is a very fresh local chain in LA, so by adding Daiya I just covered up the delicious sauce and crust, now I can just add mushrooms, black olives and basil, because what I really love is the sauce.

Daiya cheddar is kind of like nacho cheese, which is probably why I think it's good on veggie dogs with ketchup. It has that goopy, creamy but tart flavor. Maybe their cheddar is a bigger success than their mozzarella, because it can over power other flavors. 

For "creamy" stuff guacamole works, and so do things like soy or almond yogurt. Or soy or hemp milk.

Nut cheese is the only vegan replacement that has a great stand alone flavor. Fancy nut cheese is more expensive but can actually be eaten on a cracker or something. I have yet to attempt to make my own, and have not yet located the stuff in the OP.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> I always make my own by blending cashew nuts in water with nutritional yeast, sometimes miso, smoked paprika, lemon juice, and other oddities. It makes an _awesome _macaroni and cheese sauce, but not so good for the stringy melty dairy cheese for pizza or something. :kitteh:


damn, I want to hang out with you.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Pseudonymity said:


> damn, I want to hang out with you.


Maybe not so much these days! My ol' blender's gone, and I've not been making any interesting vegan/veggie cuisine dishes for a long time. :kitteh:


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Chao Slices - Field Roast

Pretty good, but hard to find. Haven't been able to locate it in my usual vegan friendly stores, but was 

able to find all three varieties in stock at my local Whole Foods yesterday.


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

have any of you guys ever tried potato cheese? and yes that name makes me laugh, for no apparent reason. it's nothing fancy, simply boiled potatoes (and maybe a carrot if you want) blended with a little water, a few tbsp of nutritional yeast, a little salt and herbs of your choosing. this sounds like madness but seriously, don't knock it till you've tried it. it has a glorious 'melty' texture and browns under a grill for things like cheese toasties and pizza.

tis glorious.
xo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

